# Snooker



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I am renewing my Open Invitation for those of you who love Snooker! I still have my Husband's table, which saddly, has had very little use! So please feel free to come & play for FREE! 
Only have to bring someone to play with, as I don't play at all!
Send me a PM or reply to this post, to arrange details ( day, time, etc). 
Covid rules apply ( mask, gel, maximum 5 people at the time).


----------

